# 1,000 megapixels or 1 GIGAPIXEL Camera - It's real



## Tayvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Just found this article on Yahoo about the first gigapixel camera. My 5D doesn't feel the same after hearing about this monster :'(


http://news.yahoo.com/supercameras-could-capture-never-seen-detail-171825569.html


----------



## psolberg (Jun 22, 2012)

Tayvin said:


> Just found this article on Yahoo about the first gigapixel camera. My 5D doesn't feel the same after hearing about this monster :'(
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/supercameras-could-capture-never-seen-detail-171825569.html



it's not a camera. it's an array of cameras.

_The gigapixel camera uses 98 identical microcameras in unison, each armed with its own set of optics and a 14-megapixel sensor_


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 22, 2012)

I guess everyone will be selling their D800's to go for this one.


----------



## mjbehnke (Jun 28, 2012)

*A Gigapixel Camera is Born*

OK, I saw this and thought it was kinda cool. The link is to Popular Mechanics article.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/gadgets/news/the-gigapixel-camera-is-born-9947709?click=pm_latest

;D


----------



## aznable (Jun 28, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I guess everyone will be selling their D800's to go for this one.



yes and the next step is to add additional arrays to expand the DR to 45-40 EV


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 29, 2012)

maybe we can merge all 8 of these threads into one


----------



## Sith Zombie (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah I'v got one of those. Photoshop is still opening an image I loaded to it last month ;D


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably gonna need a 64TB card for this one.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 9, 2012)

Wideopen said:


> Probably gonna need a 64TB card for this one.



+1

Nikon are you listening???????????? The D800 is soooooooooo crap now!


----------



## picturesbyme (Aug 9, 2012)

seems like the mp race isn't over .. :
http://www.pcworld.com/article/257865/amazon_to_sell_nokias_41megapixel_camera_phone_in_the_us.html


----------



## cliffwang (Aug 9, 2012)

I think Canon is too late to have a high MP camera.


----------



## underjammer (Aug 9, 2012)

if you don't need instantaneous capture of all them there pixels, you can totally do that right noow! With a gigapan thingy! Heck, someone made a 270 gigapixel (panoramic) image, haha..

http://gigapan.com/gigapans/66626/


----------

